# Cartooned



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Several pictures of my layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's cool. Photoshop?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very interesting, I conquer with TJ in his question...is that photo shopped?


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

New Berlin RR said:


> very interesting, I conquer with TJ in his question...is that photo shopped?


Negative...shot with android LG phone. I found some settings after 2 years I never knew I had..lol In fact I beieve all the shots were taken with my phone..


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> very interesting, I conquer with TJ in his question...is that photo shopped?


"conquer" = "concur"? 










The train photos remind me of 80s music videos.






That's enough pop culture references for one day!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea I saw I misspelled it after the post, but I didn't feel like correcting it on my smart phone and by the time I got back to the main computer I really didn't feel like doing anything more except going to bed LOL!!


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

New Berlin RR said:


> yea I saw I *misspelled* it after the post, but *I didn't feel like correcting it* on my smart phone and by the time I got back to the main computer I really didn't feel like doing anything more except going to bed LOL!!


You know, no offence to anyone here, but sometimes the grammer and spellcheck police just really need to enjoy what is trying to be conveyed. If your too busy looking for errors then you really not enjoying the post/pictures. Relax enjoy....I know I will...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Take On Me" ...

Best music video ... EVER !!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

No disrespect, but is this really a layout or a computer-generated 3-D images? I am confused.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> yea I saw I misspelled it after the post, but I didn't feel like correcting it on my smart phone and by the time I got back to the main computer I really didn't feel like doing anything more except going to bed LOL!!


I actually thought it was a reference to a joke on the Simpsons. Hence, the photo I posted!

Something extra for TJ. Hope this literal explanation of the Take on Me video doesn't ruin your fondness for it!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes, my life seems like it was '' cartooned '' nice pictures.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Carl said:


> No disrespect, but is this really a layout or a computer-generated 3-D images? I am confused.


Those are pictures from my layout. If you look at the album, you can see where I took each picture.


----------

